# Fortheloveofgoats & SmallFarmGirl converse !



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)

F.L.G & I had so much fun talking to each other on the yes or no game we decided to talk on the random rambling section to learn more about each other..... Well here it 
goes !!!:


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)

Well F.L.G what do you want to talk about ???


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 11, 2011)

Yeah! So what more can we talk about? Do you hunt, fish, camp?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)

I want to have my own pond and fish ... I have not hunted nor camped yet but want to do so in the future !!! 


Do you like to knit ???  I'm trying to learn ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 11, 2011)

That would be so neat, to have your own pond and fish. Oh hunting, fishing, and camping are so much fun! I tried it a long time ago, and was not successful at it. Is it easy for you? I hate to do this, but I have to go and make dinner and then get kids ready for bed and school tomorrow. Can you talk tomorrow? I hope so. I will respond to anything that you ask tonight, tomorrow. I promise. I have enjoyed this so much. Can't wait to see what you write tomorrow morning. Have a great night and take care.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 11, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Can you talk tomorrow? I hope so. I will respond to anything that you ask tonight, tomorrow. I promise. I have enjoyed this so much. Can't wait to see what you write tomorrow morning. Have a great night and take care.


I have to go to bed to .. I'll talk tomorrow !!! Goodnight !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

Good morning! It's cold this morning, is it cold where you are?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

yep ..


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank God for coffee, right?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Thank God for coffee, right?


I drink more cocoa than coffee ... but it is good !!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

Yeah, hot cocoa is good too. I also love to have tea.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Yeah, hot cocoa is good too. I also love to have tea.


oh yah ....  got to go have lunch talk soon !!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

ok, sounds good!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey !!  I have some QUESTIONS !!! 

- Do you play a instrument ????
- What kinds of animals do you own ??? 
- Lets talk !! O.k. thats not a question ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE SWEET TEA !!!  I just could drink that all day ... I also like magazines like southern living and bon appetite ... How about you ???? I'm loving this ..


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Hey !!  I have some QUESTIONS !!!
> 
> - Do you play a instrument ????
> - What kinds of animals do you own ???
> - Lets talk !! O.k. thats not a question ...


No, I wish I could though. I would love to play guitar. Do you?
I have two dogs, and soon two guinea pigs. We used to have two goats, and a bunny. What do you have?
Lol, no it wasn't, but I agree!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love sweet tea too! It's the best in the world. I love magazines too. I love country living, better homes, and any animal/farm magazine that I can get my hands on. I am too! Ok, I wasn't going to ask this because I feel like a little kid, but I am wanting to see if we like the same thing. What is your favorite color?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Ok, I wasn't going to ask this because I feel like a little kid, but I am wanting to see if we like the same thing. What is your favorite color?


Me too .. I was going to ask the same question and then I thought " Thats silly you sound like a baby !!" " Color ?? why would I ask that ??" You must read my mind .. its o.k. thought the SAME thing ... Blue ... I love blue and green and nature colors and SKY blue .. and white ... I like shabby chic and country feel homes like in southern living too ... I would stand in tractor supply all day flipping through magazines but that would kind of be silly ..  " Umm... Lady .. what you doing ?? People are in line too !!" " OOPS !"


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 This is weird, we have a lot in common and we think the same. Who would have known? Black is my favorite color, but I also love nature colors.  That's awesome, that happened to me 1 time, and I made sure to never let it happen again. Do you get embarrassed easily? Are you shy? Do you speak your mind?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe You should always speak your mind .... I am shy sometimes ... Sometimes I get embarrassed too . But I believe you should be try to fill yourself with courage and speak your mind because you are smart and know ALOT !!!  Thats what I say to myself .... You have to trust yourself sometimes ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Yah we got A LOT in common !!! Do you like to write ???


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

I couldn't agree more.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Yah we got A LOT in common !!! Do you like to write ???


I love to write. I always wanted to do a book, but I really don't have the time. Plus, to be honest, I don't have enough faith in myself. Do you like to write? If you could only have one animal, what would it be?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I LOVE TO WRITE !!!  This is getting kinda weird .... in a good way !!! 

chicken or goat .... they're tied !!! But dogs are so ....  You can't do this to me !!!  I'm kidding ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

That it is, cool but weird.  Yeah I would be torn too. I think I would have to say dog for me. I have to have one in my life at all times. Do you have a favorite movie?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

I saw your real name is billy joe on your profile !!!  I LOVE THAT NAME !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

I hated the name growing up. Everyone would see Billy Jo, and think that they could call me Billy. I hate Billy, so I just tell people Bj or B. Thank you, and hello.  Is it ok to know your name? If not, I understand.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I hated the name growing up. Everyone would see Billy Jo, and think that they could call me Billy. I hate Billy, so I just tell people Bj or B. Thank you, and hello.  Is it ok to know your name? If not, I understand.


Thank you for understanding ... So no . I love that name ... I always thought it was adorable .. I understand not liking billy though . Have you ever read Out of the Dust ??? Its 
a book about a girl named Billy Jo . She lived during the dust bowl .. Its fiction and written in poetry ..     awesome book ... It brought me to tears at some parts ... 
It is a kids book ...  It would be in that category ... a person told me about it . but its a touching book about tough times ..   Its awesome ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your welcome. Thank you. No, I haven't heard of that book. I will have to check it out sometime.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Want to talk ???   Lets see .. do you like marshmellows ??? Roasted of corse ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Ohh and do you like  fires ??? In fire place or pit ????


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

Both. I think that there is nothing more relaxing then having a fire and a good book. Or if it's outside, nothing beats having a fire and some samores with my hubby and kids. 

Do you like sitting outside and listening to the animals and nature? (I live in a rural area, so I have a forest behind me, not sure what you have around you)


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes I love that ... Behind my property is a field . (and a dirt road !!) They (farmers) plant different crops so I get to see nature when ever I look out of my back window ....  and across the street is field too ...  I love nature ... I agree too ... fire and a good book ... that is great too ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Do you like cow's milk or goat's milk ???


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Yes I love that ... Behind my property is a field . (and a dirt road !!) They (farmers) plant different crops so I get to see nature when ever I look out of my back window ....  and across the street is field too ...  I love nature ... I agree too ... fire and a good book ... that is great too ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Do you like cow's milk or goat's milk ???


I used to love goats milk, but now I can't stand it. I love cows milk now. 

Whats your favorite juice?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

I love cranberry juice  ..


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Hey !!! I'm baking bread tonight !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I love cranberry juice  .. You mean store bought goats milk ???? Goats milk takes on flavor of whatever bottle it is in except glass ... If its store bought it can get sour !!


I love apple juice. That would make sense, my Aunt had goats when I was staying with her, and I loved it. I tried some from the store, and just about lost my lunch.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Hey !!! I'm baking bread tonight !!!


 I want some. I was going to bake cookies today, but the day just was too busy.  I hope that I can do it tomorrow. I have to make pork chops, fresh broccoli, and noodles for dinner tonight. What are you guys having?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forgot !! I like apple juice too !!! When you said juice all that could make me think about is cranberries ..  Yah .. I love fresh goat milk .. thats the only way to go !!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

I was going to have fresh goats milk from my Lil Lady, but we had to let her go.  Maybe one day we can get a couple goats and I can try it again.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> I was going to have fresh goats milk from my Lil Lady, but we had to let her go.  Maybe one day we can get a couple goats and I can try it again.


Yes .. you need to do that .. sorry about letting her go .. its hard .


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

Thank you and I hope that we can soon.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes ... do you like horses ???


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Yes ... do you like horses ???


I love horses. They are such a beautiful animal. Do you like rain?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes .. its poetic ... I like poetry ... do you ??? Let me guess ... its a yes ???


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

Lol, to be honest, it depends on the poetry. I used to write it a lot in high school, not so much any more.

Do you like movies? If so, what kind?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree on what you said about poetry .. 
I like everything including : 
Musicals ( old ones ) : ( Hello Dolly , Singing in the rain , and that farm movie with Judy Garland and Gene Kelly .. oh yahh ... Summer stock .. ) 
I don't like scary movies though ...


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 12, 2011)

Good night !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I agree on what you said about poetry ..
> I like everything including :
> Musicals ( old ones ) : ( Hello Dolly , Singing in the rain , and that farm movie with Judy Garland and Gene Kelly .. oh yahh ... Summer stock .. )
> I don't like scary movies though ...


Yeah those are good, I love to watch comedy. I can stand some scary movies.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 12, 2011)

Good night, it was great getting to talk to ya today.


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 13, 2011)

You know ladies there is such a thing as the PM, option.  Just saying if you don't want everyone reading this.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

Are you o.k. with everyone reading this ??? I am... everyone else can get to know me ... What do you think ?? I can PM you if you say you would prefer it ....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

MORNING !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Are you o.k. with everyone reading this ??? I am... everyone else can get to know me ... What do you think ?? I can PM you if you say you would prefer it ....


 Hello everyone! I am fine with it too, I think it's great that people can get to know me as well.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> MORNING !!!


 Good morning!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> You know ladies there is such a thing as the PM, option.  Just saying if you don't want everyone reading this.


Thank you for letting us know though, that was very sweet!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm going to be a little busy today .. but I still will talk soon !!! :bun


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I'm going to be a little busy today .. but I still will talk soon !!! :bun


Ok, when is the weird going to stop? I was trying to figure out how I was going to get everything done, and be on here. I didn't want to say anything to you though. So I will make sure to check every now and then. If you aren't able to check much, please don't worry.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.k. what do you mean about the weird ???  You can stop when ever yo want .. just tell me .. don't feel like you NEED TO BE ON ... its o.k. 
just post when you are bored or need to talk !! I do the same .. its just to converse ...


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, I was meaning. It was weird that you and I have a busy day today. Sorry if I didn't type that right. I look forward to getting to talk to you.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O.k. I understand !!! I'll talk later !!! BYE !!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ok sounds great! Bye


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers (Dec 13, 2011)

You guys should PM each other.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

Are we bothering people with talking on here?


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 13, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> 77Herford said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eww...KUDI'S


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 13, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love sharing kudi's


----------



## 77Herford (Dec 13, 2011)

I love sharing them with my wife and if my wife authorizes more then maybe.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> You guys should PM each other.


Is it bothering ya'll ??? Its not bothering me !! Other people can see what I like as well .....


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 13, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Are we bothering people with talking on here?


I don't know .. are we ???


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey F.T.L.O.G. !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 14, 2011)

Hey S.F.G.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

Did you see my journal ?? I got some CUTE smileys !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 14, 2011)

No, I haven't had a chance to look! I will though.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

o.K. I like your journal !!!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 14, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

fortheloveofgoats said:
			
		

> Thank you!


Your welcome .. Interesting good, kind, sweet, people have interesting journals that people like to read !!! :bun


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Dec 14, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> fortheloveofgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww thank you.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 14, 2011)

Well I have to go do something outside .. be back soon !!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Dec 15, 2011)

HI !!


----------

